
Ask HN: Thin and well designed laptop recommendations for development purposes - vlhx
I need to buy a laptop that I will also use it for Java development. At the same time, I care about design a lot! I was considering to buy a Macbook Pro, but they are too expensive. In addition, I think today there many Macbook alternatives which I can install Ubuntu there. So my question is that what laptop would you recommend me to buy?
======
CNtiki
If it's programming. It is highly don't need to be configured. The computer
has been very meet your requirements. As for you buy a computer, will not be
your computer problem, but also bought this year, the configuration should be
no difference. Xp should be satisfied. But maybe your xp system installation
may have a problem, such as your the xp, there are a lot of junk software
plug-ins, viral integration in it. Or you install some software more rogue.
Installation of the software or you have a lot of self is turned on, and so
on. If you have any questions, can continue to ask.

------
jamescostian
While I agree that new MBPs from apple.com are way over-priced, I do think
that Apple Certified Refurbished MBPs are more reasonable:
[http://www.apple.com/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/macbo...](http://www.apple.com/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/macbook_pro/15)

For example, if you want 2.7GHz, 512GB, and the Radeon Pro 455, it costs $2799
brand-new from apple.com, but only $2379 for Certified Apple Refurbished. I
bought a refurbished MBP almost a year ago from Apple and I haven't had any
issues with it.

